# Strezov's WOTAN Men's Choir - Review



## amadeus1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Wotan Men's Choir by Strezov Sampling is on sale until July 25.
I just did a video walkthrough. The three dynamic layers are impressive!



Best,
Bill


----------



## AndreasHe (Jul 22, 2020)

I am thinking about it. But does storm choir ultimate hold the same as Wotan? As it is also more expensive or is it totaly different?


----------



## amadeus1 (Jul 22, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> I am thinking about it. But does storm choir ultimate hold the same as Wotan? As it is also more expensive or is it totaly different?


I think it's totally different. You should shoot them an email.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 22, 2020)

Perfect timing - thank you


----------



## AndreasHe (Jul 22, 2020)

Good video, that helps! Maybe you can provide also one for Freya (I think it will be on sale soon)?


----------



## amadeus1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Possibly, I don't have Freya yet though...


----------

